# October Winners



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

*October Winners*

*October Calendar Photo*

*THE HONEY WOLVES - Jaime & Katie*
*







*


*"Fetch" Photo Contest*

*davebeech







*


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Perfect!!! Great pics, and congrats!!!


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Carsonsdaddy said:


> Perfect!!! Great pics, and congrats!!!


Yep....both very cool pictures....


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Congrats!...........


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

Great winning photos...there were so many good ones it was hard to choose!

Margaret


----------



## Nicci831 (Aug 9, 2007)

Congrats to the winners this month!!!


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

Congrats! Good Job Guys!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Great pictures...Congrats to both of you.....


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

And I want to say again, for those who may have missed it.....

I've been bumping the contests back because we have to get our November winner EARLY.....so I have a shot at finishing printing in time for the holidays.


----------



## jessme7 (May 29, 2006)

Awsome photos guys! I can not look at davebeech's photo without giggling a bit, puts a smile on our faces.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Congrats to both of you!.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Congratulations to both of the winners but there were no losers. They were all great pictures.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Well deserving winners. Those are just gorgeous shots. There really are some great photographers on this site.


----------



## timm (Jan 7, 2007)

congrats to the winners, i'm glad honey wolves won, great photo and is very octoberish


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

Congratulations. Beautiful picutres everone.


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

Very deserving winners! Congratulations.


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

Amazing photos. I loved this month. Congratulations.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

Thanks everybody !! don't think Tom will be posing with that stick again though, you can almost see his legs buckling under the weight.

Cheers !!!


----------



## MissNikkisMom (Apr 10, 2007)

Congratulations to the Winners! Both are super photographs.

Julie


----------



## THE HONEY WOLVES (Jun 9, 2007)

Thank all of you for you kind words about my girls - we are so thrilled that our picture will be in the calendar and I am especially thankful that my beautiful Katie Katie
is part of it


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

THE HONEY WOLVES said:


> Thank all of you for you kind words about my girls - we are so thrilled that our picture will be in the calendar and I am especially thankful that my beautiful Katie Katie
> is part of it


I'm so happy for you, that is one beautiful picture that deserved to be in the calander.


----------



## 1NaturePup (Oct 13, 2007)

:banana:Congrats Honey Wolves! 

That is a beautiful pix! I did have the opportunity to meet Katie several times, and she was a beautiful gal; this pix does not do her justice. 

and congrats to davebeech, that is a fun pix!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Crongats to all winners, great pictues


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

OK very cool pics!! Love the birds by the 2 goldens...WOW THATS ONE BIG STICK!!

Anyway...how do you send your picture in? I'd like to do this...Maddie's not the most photogenic...but we can work on that..


----------



## MissNikkisMom (Apr 10, 2007)

Congrats! Wonderful photos.

Julie


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

Congratulations to both of the winners! Great pictures.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Gosh how have I not responded to this thread. Great winning photos. But then we always have 20 photos that could win every month. We have the best looking puppers on the net!!!!!!!!!!


----------

